# Deer lease



## josh0237 (Oct 7, 2012)

I am looking for a deer lease somewhere within an hour of Crosby. Had a baby recently and another one on the way so I had to get off of my lease in east tx. If anyone knows of anything relatively close I would appreciate any info. Thanks.


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

check out southeast texas classifieds, under hunting and see if anything pops up near that area. good luck.


----------



## doopydo_19 (Aug 11, 2005)

There is one in dayton listed on craigslist


----------

